# منهج "الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب " في الإدارة



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (1 أبريل 2008)

تعد إدارة الفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه للمنجزات الكبيرة التي حققها بروعة وعظمة المواقف رغم إقبال الدنيا بفتنتها من مال وجاه، وزيادة رقعة الأرض، وكثرة الوافدين إلى دين الله تبارك وتعالى- نموذجا للدراسة والتنقيب والبحث. 

وربما اتسم معظم ما كُتب عن الفاروق بأنه كان تاريخيا مهتما بالسرد دون التحليل، وحين النظر إلى هذا التاريخ بمنظار الإدارة ومبادئها وعلومها وفنونها، نجد الفاروق يستند في إدارته إلى مجموعة من الأسس.. فلنتأملها.

1- الوضوح والدقة:
الإدارة ليست سلطة يتولاها شخص يصبح بموجبها الآمر الناهي، وليست وسيلة بناء مجد شخصي وتحقيق غرض ذاتي، إنما هي مسئولية ينوء بحملها من لهم قوة وعزم... هكذا يفهمها عمر رضي الله عنه، حيث يقول في أول خطبة "أيها الناس، إني قد وليت عليكم، ولولا رجاء أن أكون خيركم لكم وأقواكم عليكم ما توليت ذلك منكم، ولكفى عمرَ انتظار موافقة الحساب...".

ويضيف: "ولن يغيّر الذي وليت من خلافتكم من خُلقي شيئا إن شاء الله، إنما العظمة له وليس للعباد منها شيء، فلا يقولن أحد منكم: إن عمر تغير منذ ولي، أعقل الحق من نفسي وأتقدم". ويقول: "أنا مسئول عن أمانتي، لا أكِلُه إلى أحد إلا الأمناء وأهل النصح منكم، ولست أجعل أمانتي إلى أحد سواهم إن شاء الله".
ومن التحليل الأولي لكلمات عمر يتضح:

1 - الكفاءة والقدرة من العناصر الملازمة لمن يتحمل المسئولية.
2 - تحقيق الأهداف منسجمة مع الجهد واتجاهات العمل لدى المسئولين.
3 - التعاون والمشورة من عوامل تحقيق الأهداف.
4 - العمل تكليف وليس تشريفا وبذلك لا يؤدي لتغير أخلاق المسئول.
5 - توزيع الصلاحيات لا يعفي من تحمل المسئوليات.

هذه المبادئ الإدارية لم يطلقها عمر شعارا بل واقعا حيا التزم بها في كافة جوانب سنوات خلافته الراشدة.

2 - تحديد الأهداف والتزامه بتحقيقها:
والأهداف مؤشرات تضيء الطريق أمام تحمل المسئولية، وتساعد على تحقيقها بأقل وقت وجهد وتكاليف.. وتلك حقيقة يدركها عمر منذ اليوم الأول؛ لذا حدد أهداف إدارته، فيقول في أول خطبة له: "ولكم عليَّ أيها الناس خصال أذكرها لكم فخذوني بها، لكم عليَّ ألا أجتبي شيئا من خراجكم ولا مما أفاء الله عليكم إلا من وجهه، ولكم عليَّ إذا وقع في يدي ألا يخرج مني إلا في حقه، ولكم عليَّ أن أزيد عطاياكم وأرزاقكم إن شاء الله وأسد ثغوركم، ولكم عليَّ ألا ألقيكم في المهالك ولا أجمركم في ثغوركم، وإذا غبتم في البعوث فأنا أبو العيال حتى ترجعوا إليهم؛ فاتقوا الله عباد الله وأعينوني على أنفسكم بكفها عني، وأعينوني على نفسي بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وإحضاري النصيحة فيما ولاني الله من أمركم".
.. يقرر الفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه أهداف الدولة التي يلتزم بها ويحددها بشكل دقيق: عدم إرهاق كاهل الأمة ماليا، وحسن تصريف الأموال، والعمل على تحسين مستوى المعيشة، وحماية الدولة من الاعتداء الخارجي، وتحقيق الاطمئنان النفسي، والرعاية الاجتماعية. وقد كان عمر خير من التزم بتحقيق هذه الأهداف على الوجه الأكمل.

3 - شروط نجاح العمل:
روي عن عمر رضي الله عنه أنه قال: "القوة في العمل ألا تؤخر عمل اليوم لغد، والأمانة ألا تخالف سريرة علانية، واتقوا الله عز وجل...". هذه القواعد الثلاثة الهامة التي أقرها عمر رضي الله عنه التزمها في كافة أعبائه الإدارية، فما أجل عملا إلى غير وقته، وحزم كل أمره حتى اعتقد البعض مركزية القيادة في منهج عمر.
والأمانة كانت العنصر الأساسي في مراحل إدارته للدولة، فكانت خشية الله نصب عينيه، فالتزم التقوى في رعيته.

4 - تحديد الأسلوب الملائم لكل فرد:
من العوامل المساعدة على اتخاذ القرار المناسب فهم خصائص الأفراد والجماعات الذين يشملهم القرار، وفي ممارسة الفاروق لهذا الأساس في إدارته اعتماد معيارين للتمييز بين الأفراد:
أ - الأسبقية في اعتناق الإسلام وممارسة شعائره.
ب - السمات الخاصة بالإنسان.
وقد ورد عنه في ذلك قوله: "لي رأي في هذا المال: لا أجعل من قاتل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كمن قاتل معه". وقد فضّل في العطاء بني هاشم والذين حضروا بدرا.. وقد فضل أسامة بن زيد في العطاء على ولده عبد الله لحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأسامة وأبيه.
ولم يكن هذا التفضيل في مجال المال فحسب بل كان في مجال الشورى والرأي ومجال الاستقبالات وقضاء الحاجات. وقد ذكر عمر رضي الله عنه في قيادته للعرب قوله: "إنما مثل العرب مثل جمل أَنِف اتبع قائده فلينظر قائده حيث يقوده، فأما أنا فورب الكعبة لأحملنهم على الطريق". وقد التزم عمر هذا المنهج أولا مع ولاته فحملهم على الحق، فكان لا يتردد في التحقيق معهم ومعاقبة المسيء.
ولم يكن الفاروق متساهلا في الحق حتى في المواقف البسيطة؛ لأن الخطأ البسيط يولد خطأ كبيرا، والتاريخ حافل بالروايات حول بأس عمر وشدته في سبيل إقرار الحق، ولعل منها حادثة جبلة بن الأيهم، وهي دليل صادق على ذلك، كما كان يميز بين الأفراد في مواقفهم الخاصة وتاريخهم الفردي.

5 - إدراك دور القدوة:
من أبرز مشاكل الإدارة المعاصرة غياب النموذج أو القدوة.. وقد كان اهتمام الفاروق بتطبيق القدوة الصالحة والنموذج الأمثل لذلك يقول: "الرعية مؤدية إلى الإمام ما أدى الإمام إلى الله فإن رتع الإمام رتعوا".
ثم حدد علاقته بخزينة الدولة وهي أكثر الجوانب حساسية في العمل الإداري فقال: "إني أنزلت نفسي من مال الله منزلتها من مال اليتيم إن استغنيت استعففت وإن افتقرت أكلت بالمعروف".

وقد التزم ذلك بدقة متناهية فلا ينال من بيت مال المسلمين زيادة عن راتبه إلا إقراضا، وقد ساعده ذلك على إلزام ولاته بهذا المنهج القويم.
ولم يكن يمارس هذا المنهج في المال فحسب بل في كافة شئون الحياة، وليس أدل على ذلك من حادية السمن في عام الرمادة.. وقد كان نموذجا لأهله في ذلك فقرر القاعدة الذهبية "من استعمل رجلا لمودة أو قرابة لا يستعمله إلا لذلك فقد خان الله ورسوله والمؤمنين".

6 - نشر الوعي بين الجمهور حول الأهداف والصلاحيات:
لكي يحدث التفاعل في العملية الإدارية لا بد أن تحقق درجة من الوعي لدى الجمهور.. ويتحقق ذلك الوعي بالمعرفة الواضحة بأهداف المؤسسة والتحديد الدقيق لصلاحيات بمسئوليات أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية؛ تحسبا لاستغلال عدم وضوح رؤية الجمهور بالاستغلال السيئ للصلاحيات والمسئوليات.

ولقد أدرك الفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه أهمية هذا الأساس.. ورغم محدودية وسائل الإعلام في عهد الراشد فإن العزيمة والصدق والأمانة ساهمت في نشر الوعي المطلوب.
فقال: "أيها الناس إني ما أرسل إليكم عمالا ليضربوكم ولا ليأخذوا أموالكم، وإنما أرسلهم إليكم ليعلموكم دينكم وسنتكم، فمن فُعل به شيء سوى ذلك فليرفعه إليَّ فوالذي نفس عمر بيده لأقصنّه منه...". ثم خاطب الولاة قائلا: "ألا لا تضربوا المسلمين فتذلوهم، ولا تحمدوهم فتفتنوهم، ولا تمنعوهم حقوقهم فتكفروهم، ولا تنزلوهم الغياض فتضيعوهم"
.
كما قال أيضا: "أيما عامل لي ظلم أحدا فبلغني مظلمته فلم أغيرها فأنا ظلمته". وكذلك توضيحه للجمهور أسباب عزله لخالد بن الوليد عن قيادة الجيش تجنبا للفتنة كان يصب في ذات المنهج القويم. ولم تقتصر هذه التوعية على مجال دون آخر بل توعية لكافة المجالات المالية والعسكرية والاجتماعية.

تلك هي أهم الأسس التي قامت عليها إدارة الفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه كان ينفذها رضي الله عنه كمن يقرأ من كتاب فغرس المفاهيم الأولى للإدارة الحقة القائمة على الأمانة والمسئولية والتقوى والقوة معا. وحيث إن الإدارة عمل متواصل يبدأ بتحديد الهدف وينتهي بتحقيقه؛ فقد كان الفاروق خير من مارس الإدارة. 
<SPAN>:20:​​:20:​​
:20:


----------

